# is it possible to have the lug holes repaired on a wheel?



## ajnardo (Aug 29, 2012)

long story short, forgot to tighten the bolts on my adapter and the wheel wobbled around for a good day before i realized it was loose and the holes all got beat up pretty bad. they are oval shaped instead of circle. they are stock mercedes alloys so im just not sure if it's even worth it to get them repaired? would they still be okay to drive on maybe? i dont have pics at the moment but can get some later today after im home from work and class.


----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)

Post some pics so I can get a better idea


----------



## afawal2012 (Jan 9, 2013)

The cost to repair something like that will likely far exceed the value of the wheel. You would have to find a shop to sand blast, fill in the hole (might also need to heat treat), re-machine the seating surface all over again and re-paint. You're likely looking at hundreds of dollars to properly do the repair.


----------



## MadWabbit (Feb 21, 2006)

Yes. Please post pictures. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## ajnardo (Aug 29, 2012)

the one at 1:00 and 5:00 are the most normal ones, that I feel should work fine.

the others are pretty bad. im not concerned about paint really as i have a buddy who offered to paint them for free as long as i cover the supplies. i just like the wheels a lot and would like to be able to reuse them. i guess if the cost is too high i can just scrap them and get a set off finishline.


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

yikes thats rough gonna need to find a shop that does fill and redrills thats pretty much the only option i THINK Rotiform and VRWheels can do it but im not 100% sure


----------



## ajnardo (Aug 29, 2012)

JettaGT8V80 said:


> yikes thats rough gonna need to find a shop that does fill and redrills thats pretty much the only option i THINK Rotiform and VRWheels can do it but im not 100% sure


man for the prices they charge it'd be cheaper just to buy 2 new wheels. thanks though.


----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)

Ouch that looks pretty rough. You might be able to get away with it if your lug bolt heads are big enough, but I wouldn't really trust it. Either get it repaired or go get some new wheels.


----------



## lugmanusa (May 1, 2009)

*Wheel repair*

I do Fill and Drill.
We Tig weld the old holes in, then mill the backpad flat and clean, then drill the lug holes.
We use a step drill I designed for wheels. It will put a stud hole of 0.63in dia, a lug wrench hole of 1.125inch diameter, and a standard 60 degree taper.
It's $125 per wheel.

Another option would be to "Insert" the wheel. We use a steel insert that is pressed into the existing hole location. First we center the wheel and drill a pilot hole to a precise size to recieve the knurled lug seat insert. This is $30 to $50 per wheel. We have been doing this for 15 plus years.
Inserting can only be done if he stud hole is less than 3/4inch in diameter. If its wallowed out more than 3/4inch, the steel insert will not "bite" and will fall out.

contact me thru email if you want more info: [email protected]
or look around your hometown for someone that offers wheel drilling.


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

ajnardo said:


> man for the prices they charge it'd be cheaper just to buy 2 new wheels. thanks though.


well then dont forget to tighten your lugs again, things cost money and those oval holes need to be fixed or get a new wheel its your choice good work is not cheap and that needs good work its a wheel


----------

